# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  IFBB - EEΟΣΔ Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1990

## Polyneikos

Το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της EEOΣΔ το 1990, με την συμμετοχή αθλητών όπως ο Γιώργος Κωστογλάκης (ανιψιός του Γιάννη), του Γιάννη Διρβάνη, Αλέξη Αλεξίου, Νίκου Σιγάλα,Νίκου Μουλίνου,Γιάννη Βασάλου,Λευτέρη Τσουγκαράκη καθώς και του μέλους του φόρουμ kutsup,Δημήτρη Κουτσουπιά
Προσκεκλημένος μάλιστα, ήταν ο Bertil Fox

----------


## xristos xalkida



----------

